# My beer bottle fell over



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

I took a picture of a beer bottle in "Portrait" mode and posted it on the Beer? thread. The image appeared on its side. I deleted the image, went back to the original in My Pictures, rotated it a quarter turn, resaved it in My Pictures, and then reposted it on CC.
The beer bottle was still sleeping on its side.

Does anybody know why? Thank you.


----------



## stuee147 (23 Jul 2015)

Maybe it's to drunk to stay upright 

Sorry it had to be said lol


----------



## MartinQ (23 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Were you lying in a gutter at the time you took the photo?



But staring at the stars ...


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2015)

No idea - I used to have this prob, but it somehow cured itself after a while.


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I have found that you have to rotate the picture and save it, then open it again and rotate it back again, save it and post it - it will be the right way up. I have absolutely no idea how or why this works.


It might be simpler to just turn the monitor 90 degrees?


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2015)

Ctrl alt arrow key


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

KneesUp said:


> It might be simpler to just turn the monitor 90 degrees?


No good if you've got your phone / tablet set to auto-rotate.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Jul 2015)

Maybe it is an empty bottle? Upright bottles give you false hope.


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2015)

Sounds like the EXIF orientation tag. Was it a JPEG file? (An old article but it's explained here: http://www.impulseadventure.com/photo/exif-orientation.html)

Some devices and applications will visually rotate the image - so it looks to be the correct orientation, but don't change the EXIF orientation tag. If your computer or device isn't rotating it properly, *give this online editor a try* (and let me know if it works as I haven't had chance to test it): *http://www181.lunapic.com/editor/*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I have found that you have to rotate the picture and save it, then open it again and rotate it back again, save it and post it - it will be the right way up. I have absolutely no idea how or why this works.


I'll give that a try when I have a mo. Thanks.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Were you lying in a gutter at the time you took the photo?


Not guilty. Notice the crown cap, _virgo intacta_. I was tempted to drink it on the tropical descent to our gite but held out until it had time to chill in the fridge.

@Shaun, yes it was a JPEG file. All the images that come from my camera are.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

I hope after all this that it had proper cappage


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I hope after all this that it had proper cappage


 What is this "cappage" of which you speak. I Googled it and got thrown back a lot of guff about cabbages. Honest.


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> What is this "cappage" of which you speak. I Googled it and got thrown back a lot of guff about cabbages. Honest.


It's @Marmion being a nobber. He's unaccountably got a thing against breweries who distribute bottles with plain caps.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> It's @Marmion being a nobber. He's unaccountably got a thing against breweries who distribute bottles with plain caps.


 What does he prefer? Those rubber stopper/wire clip jobbies? Goats' bladders in a tartan sock?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Stuff brewed from heather I expect. He certainly refuses to defile himself with anything Anglo Saxon.


 An endless quest for purity.


----------

